# Compaction Quiz



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Use the simplest answer.
1. What are the three major soil types?


2. What are the three major mechanical methods of compaction?


3. What is actually happening during compaction?


4. What is the simplest soil test?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Use the simplest answer.
> 1. What are the three major soil types?
> 
> 
> ...


1. A Cohesive, B Granular, C Organic
2. Actually there are four methods a. Vibration, b. Impact, c. Kneading and d. Pressure
3. You're moving particles closer together


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

4. Hand test, squeezing soil in your hand.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

1. coarse grained, fine grained, highly organic
2. static, dynamic, ?...rolling, ramming, vibrating (sounds dirty)
3. soil density is being increased by elimination of air and optimization of particulate cohesion
4. depends what you're testing for. hand sqeezing will reveal some things while dissolving the soil in a clear jar full of water and allowing it to settle out over time will reveal other properties.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

1- soft, medium, hard
2- smash, bash, crush
3- shrinkage
4- taste

:clap: that was easy, give me someting harder:notworthy


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen I think we have a winner!!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

speaking of compaction, in trenches, what are you guys using? we use an excavator mounted sheepsfoot for most of our cohesives....and excavator mounted vibratory plate for granular or cohesive that is 4%+ over optimum moisture.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

why the shaker-head for wet cohesives?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

our type of clay here, anything over optimum, it's like trying to roll bubble gum, can't keep the wheel clean


----------

